# The Perfect Video Game for Each MBTI Type



## Introspector (Oct 17, 2017)

Hello! My name is Spec, and you probably have no idea who I am. I am trying to do an article where I assign each type a video game, similarly to how there are articles comparing types to books, characters, board games, and even animals. However, in order to do this, I need to get some information on what the different types like. Here is how I would like this laid out.

1. Username
2. MBTI Type
3. Why are you this type? How do you use your functions in real life? (This section is to prevent mistypes)
4. Favorite Video Game Genres
5. Favorite Video Games
6. Why do you like these games/genres?
7. How do you think your favorite games relate to your MBTI type?
8. Other (optional)

Thank you for reading through this and please comment below!
~Spec


----------



## Birbsofafeather (May 18, 2017)

Hello!
1. *Username:*Birbsofafeather
2.* MBTI Type* INFP
*3. Why are you this type? How do you use your functions in real life? (This section is to prevent mistypes)* I'm about as emotional! I find that I have my own little world that I live in inside of my head, where everything gets processed through a million layers, many emotional and many analytical. I daydream into bizarre tangents most of the day and love to write. Often the things I say don't make a ton of sense to others because I have an abstract way of thinking of people and things.
*4. Favorite Video Game Genres: *Anything with weird, innovative mechanics strikes my fancy. Beyond that though, I crave a story to be able to be immersed in fully.
5. Favorite Video Games: Psychonauts, Ghost Trick, anything Bioware, the Zero Escape trilogy(talk about a hidden gem!!!), Ace Attorney, the entire LOZ series (Twillight Princess holds a special place in my heart.) 
*6. Why do you like these games/genres?: * I like to be able to get immersed in another world. I like to be able to make decisions and explore realms where the consequences won't extend to real life and I can feel like I'm changing a world without the massive burden of altering my world.
*7. How do you think your favorite games relate to your MBTI type?* For the sake of your article, I emphatically suggest anything Bioware-- Mass Effect in my case, but Dragon Age is fun too. I'm mostly talking about my deep love of Mass Effect. These games have everything for an INFP to love! The deep interactivity of characters, the morally ambigious and impactful decisions, the complex story. There are so many possibilities pertaining to the emotional and moral realm of each universe. Every time I was faced with an in game decision, I was able to weigh the pros and cons according to my own values. I enjoy being faced with moral grays and having to work my way through them for a good outcome, so I enjoy the games. Seeing your decisions impact the rest of the world really feels like I helped it and changed it. It felt like a personal experience. Best of all, you get to meet a variety of characters with a variety of different opinions. There are a multitude of different philosophical quandries asked, like the value of a hive-mind, the ends justifying the means, etc etc etc.
*8. Other (optional): *Please link the article when it is complete!


----------



## pwowq (Aug 7, 2016)

1. pwowq
2. ISTP
3. Idk why I am this type, do I need to know why? No. Everything is a system of cause and effect. There are no coincidences, there is no destiny, ideals are lies, truth is false and I do not believe anything before I perceive it... if I can't perceive it: why should I care about it?
4. n/a, I'm not bound to genres, I'm bound to challenges
5. World of Tanks, Hearts of Iron 4 are my favs right now.
6. Epic timewasters. Good challengers. Hoi4 consumes time I want to waste. WoT fuels my need to compete against people. WoT is perfect becuase a "battle" is on average 8 minutes for me (statistically). 8 minutes of complete focus to WIN and rape plebs and troll trolls in chat and in-game! The social bit in WoT is important for me aswell. Having led a clan thru campaigns leads to hundreds of acquaintances. Every now and then I get together with old-timers to play as a team, there's something alluring about germans shouting out loud in broken english. x)
7. I won't think about it. For a whole-arsed blunt answer: You're the writer, not me.
8. "its only gaem, y u haf to be mad?"


----------



## Chatshire (Oct 12, 2017)

*1. Username:* Chatshire
*2. MBTI Type: *ISTP
*3. Why are you this type? How do you use your functions in real life? *
Ti - I like logical consistency and expanding my knowledge base. I analyse things to death until it makes sense to me. I’m also good at maths and science.
Se - Well I’m pretty observant of my surroundings and I’m also a thrill seeker. Once at a school camp I climbed up a pole as tall as a telephone pole then had to jump off and swing onto a trapeze. Granted I almost passed out at the top and completely missed the trapeze but it was one of the most exciting moments of my life  I also love rollercoasters. 
*4. Favorite Video Game Genres: *A huge variety, ranging from lifestyle to action to strategy to RPGs
*5. Favorite Video Games: *League of Legends and Animal Crossing (that contrast haha)
*6. Why do you like these games/genres?* 
I enjoy League because I like strategising, perfecting my skills on a select few champions and seeing myself gradually improve. Pulling off a siK play is also one of the best feelings ever. There’s also a bunch of champions you can learn so you’ll never run out of options. It’s also a team game which lets me play with my friends! I avoid ranked gameplay though since I tend to become overly competitive which can be detrimental to my mental state.
I like Animal Crossing because it provides an escape from reality. It’s the perfect way to wind down, forget all your worries and just chat to some fictional animals lol. Everything from the visuals to the soundtrack to the overall gameplay is healing in a way. I also love collecting furniture and decorating rooms. I have a huge list of all the different rooms I wanted to make. I even resorted to *cough* hacking *cough* to get all the furniture I needed but that kinda just ruined the experience because it no longer felt rewarding. Aand that’s why I no longer play...
*7. How do you think your favorite games relate to your MBTI type?*
League definitely appeals to my Ti and Se; Ti because it requires you to constantly plan your next move and consider which objectives to focus on in order to win. Se because it’s action based!
As for Animal Crossing.. um I’m not too sure how it relates to my MBTI. I was kinda a perfectionist when structuring my town and renovating rooms so that could be attributed to my logical reasoning?
*8. Other (optional):* Tbh I don’t play games that often anymore because school takes up too much of my time :/


----------



## Introspector (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm hoping to get this article done sooner rather than later, so some more feedback would be much appreciated.


----------



## Skeletalz (Feb 21, 2015)

Introspector said:


> 1. Username


Skeletalz



> 2. MBTI Type


INTJ



> 3. Why are you this type? How do you use your functions in real life? (This section is to prevent mistypes)


Youve kind of stepped in it with a question like this, to properly explain why someone is a certain type, youre going to need a long ass text about a myriad of various factors. I think it would be better to leave all this out and let the law of large numbers take care of the mistypes but that would be an unrealistic expectation in this case. Another option would be to personally analyze the person to determine if theyre typed correctly. 

Its a very difficult question to answer as well because it isnt something logically derived (it actually is if you think in terms of genetics and determinism and so on) but something thats innate and axiomatic. 

Is that enough of a justification to call myself an intj? 



> 4. Favorite Video Game Genres


(in no particular order)


First person - single player, coop, "survival horror" (some third person examples fall into this bracket as well), I kind of like fast paced competitive shooters like Quake 3 as well but Im not very good at them

Open world - essentially the gameplay of what you would call minecraft, grinding simulators

Management/building - sim city for example

Racing sims - only the highly realistic ones where a car behaves even remotely like a car



> 5. Favorite Video Games


Examples based on the previously mentioned genres:


First person - STALKER, Elder Scrolls games, DOOMs

Open world - Terraria, Minecraft (it needs mods to be a proper nerdy ass time sink, the mechanism stuff for example), Runescape (old school, ironman)

Management/building - Sim Cities, RimWorld, Dwarf Fortress

Racing sims - Richard Burns Rally, the best example I know of that isnt about track racing (there is almost no room for error on asphalt, especially at speed) which requires a steering wheel and all that jazz to drive properly which is why I avoid those

The vast majority of games will eventually lose their charm so this list of faves isnt permanent. 



> 6. Why do you like these games/genres?



First person - I guess theres some sort of subconscious roleplay element in there that I resonate with

Open world - same thing tbh, there is the joy of creating something as well although recently Ive made the choice to create more things in the real world instead as games are not constructive and do not help me improve as a person

Management/building - similar reasons as the previous genres

Racing sims - it is the closest alternative to actually going out and racing a car which is extremely expensive and requires a secluded environment. I like the process of learning a skill, even if its just a game. I love how I can improve my times and become better at driving. Ive never gotten really deep into it so the improvements I usually see are 10 seconds of improvement or more at a time because Ive improved to a point where I can get through a section in a truly fluid way or manage to properly string together some corners instead of taking the slow way around.



> 7. How do you think your favorite games relate to your MBTI type?


I think Ill sum up some aspects that could appeal to an INTJ:


A key aspect of these games is that they are almost exclusively individual or single player. 
Another aspect is that there is no multitasking and that the amount of conscious actions per minute is low (compare a survival horror FPS to Starcraft for example, the first has next to no micromanaging).
All of these games have challenges, strategies and progression, they require skill, none of them are easy, there are no Candy Crushes or Waiting Simulators on my list. 



> 8. Other (optional)


Why are you writing an article about a system that essentially dates back to the start of the 20th century? 

The systems that have been developed ever since are much more advanced and correct, take the Big 5 for example. Sure, its fun to play around with archetypes but it isnt scientific anymore, that train has left a long time ago. 

I do think that there are some occult intricacies that are touched in mbti stereotypes and that are present in people but are not mentioned in the Big 5, this only proves that the current psychometric systems are not complete and that there is more research to be done, thats self-evident tbh. In that regard, mbti _is_ similar to astrology and the like, we can observe some aspects of both systems that we cannot explain. Also, "its a coincidence" requires research to determine that there is no hidden mechanic at work here, this is why I think it is foolish of sciency people to disregard the religious, the spiritual and the occult just on the basis that it doesnt fit the current scientific narrative and that it is convenient to call it a coincidence. In my opinion, everything is occult until proven or disproven, after which it becomes concrete.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

1. Username 

brightflashes

2. MBTI Type

INTJ

3. Why are you this type? How do you use your functions in real life? (This section is to prevent mistypes)

Because I use Ni/Te. MS in Psychology, have taken the MBTI, self aware 36 y/o woman with nothing to prove. Clearly Ni dominant, Te aux. In touch with Fi. Cannot begin to understand the purpose of Fe or why I'd ever want to use it. 

4. Favorite Video Game Genres

Simulation, puzzle games

5. Favorite Video Games

Secret of Evermore (SNES), Many of the Tycoons (Roller Coaster, Zoo, etc...), SIMS, Tetris (original gameboy brick), Bejeweled, Chronotrigger, Final Fantasy (up until XI), SSX Trickiy, Ico

6. Why do you like these games/genres?

I like to be able to create a world and control it. Tetris and other puzzle games are relaxing for me. Secret of Evermore had awesome music, a good storyline, and was the right combination of challenging and fun. Ico had amazing graphics for the time. 

7. How do you think your favorite games relate to your MBTI type?

Problem solving, executive functioning tends to be what NTs like. Creating worlds and being enchanted by innovation probably has to do with Ni dominant. 

8. Other (optional)

Would probably get more responses if you didn't ask people to justify their type.


----------



## hornpipe2 (Nov 3, 2015)

*1. Username* @hornpipe2

*2. MBTI Type*
INTP

*3. Why are you this type?*
Because I am.

*4. Favorite Video Game Genres*
Simulations, puzzles, strategy (esp. Real-time)

*5. Favorite Video Games*
Hearthstone, Starcraft, Smash Bros., SimCity, Nethack, Chess 

*6. Why do you like these games/genres?*
Most of my favorite games have some kind of "system" to figure out, and once I've mastered it, I move on. I like games with a combination of rules AND a need to execute them effectively - so, Minesweeper isn't much fun, but Tetris is. I did a lot of min/maxing in Diablo II and reading build orders in Warcraft III. I could see myself e.g. getting into Dwarf Fortress if I sat down at it long enough.

Most sports games bore me, RPGs are uninteresting now, and I also don't care much for the current crop of derivative ego shooters.

*7. How do you think your favorite games relate to your MBTI type?*
See 6. above, seems to play very much into the "engineer" stereotype of "figure out what works, then make it happen"

*8. Other (optional)*
I used to play video games a LOT. I liked single player, but gaming was also my main social past-time. I had a group of friends in high school and college and we'd play video games *constantly*.

Now that I'm older, with kids / no time / few friends to play with, I only really play Hearthstone with @brightflashes.

Also, I've come to hate pretty much anything "gamer culture" related, except the games themselves.


----------



## Bunniculla (Jul 17, 2017)

1. *Username:* Bunniculla

2. *MBTI Type:* INFP I think...

3. *Why are you this type? How do you use your functions in real life? (This section is to prevent mistypes): *Honestly, I exhibit traits for both INFP and ISTJ, but I'm leaning more towards INFP because of strong Fi. I could be mistyped to be honest. Umm that's a hard question. I care about intentions a lot...I naturally look for intentions in many human actions that others might not bat an eyelash to. I'm pretty structured and analytical in the way I think and speak, where it makes me kind of a literal type of person...that tends to make a lot of value judgments.

4. *Favorite Video Game Genres: *Something that is either heavy on character customization or logical, "figure this out" games

5. *Favorite Video Games:* Town of Salem is # 1 right now (okay it's not your usual "video game"), but I think it counts. The only thing I liked about the Sims was the character customization, but when I liked it, I really liked it. Used to do it for hours...don't know why.

6. *Why do you like these games/genres? * I really like to use logic and evidence to figure out who the killers are in Town of Salem. It's just really fun and satisfying. I always liked pretty things I guess, so maybe that's why I like character customization.

7.* How do you think your favorite games relate to your MBTI type?* I think the gameplay of Town of Salem relates to dom Si and aux Te in ISTJ, because using tried and trued methods and the most efficient method of finding the killers, I am usually able to figure out who the killers are before others. Maybe character customization relates to the personal appreciation of things deemed beautiful (dom Fi in INFP?)

8. *Other (optional)* Hope I was clear enough to help you in your project, good luck! :kitteh:


----------



## MyEvilTwin (Sep 27, 2015)

*1. Username*
MyEvilTwin

*2. MBTI Type*
ENTP

*3. Why are you this type? How do you use your functions in real life? (This section is to prevent mistypes)*
It just kinda happened. I was going to be an euphoric INTJ edgelord at first, one of those cool lone wolves, you know? But they were out of them at MBTImart and they had ENTP on sale. So I thought that would be nice alternative. Like a cool rogue psycho dude. And I saved a few € so I could get a pizza although it wasn't pizza friday.

*4. Favorite Video Game Genres*
Co-op shooters, Sneaking/Stealth, almost anything "sandboxy", survival horror... almost anything except Crash Bandicoot type runny-jumpy games.

*5. Favorite Video Games*
System Shock 2, Fallouts, Thiefs, Gears of Wars, Splinter Cells, Megaman 1-9.
Oh, and the "new" Tomb Raider(survivor?) is pretty damn good.

*6. Why do you like these games/genres?*
They are entertaining. Immersion is a big thing for me in anything that is not pure action.

*7. How do you think your favorite games relate to your MBTI type?*
I don't think much. Except the "anything sandboxy" and that should be a no-brainer.

*8. Other (optional)*
Extra cheese, extra jalapeno and if you could draw a cat on the box it would be nice...


----------



## Igor (May 26, 2010)

1.) Igor
2.) INFJ
3.) I'm a Ni dominant with a Fe auxiliary. I know this for a fact. I am constantly analyzing situations, running scenarios, as it were. I utilize Fe in my everyday life via an automatic need to maintain harmony, among other things. However, the inside of my mind is a cool, comfortably sterile place compared with how I am to those around me. I get a bit of a sense of peace when I'm thinking and planning ahead, and take solace from that sort of thing. I also spend so much time inside my own mind that I often forget things like shaving, or I'll miss a day showering because I was reading up on something, usually some kind of theoretical thing or interesting tangential idea, or even forgetting to go to sleep at a decent hour because I was lost in thought.
4.) Grand strategy, RPGs (old school deep style, a la Baldur's Gate and its spiritual successors), flight sims (I suck at them, though), platformers
5.) Crusader Kings II (though the constant, nickle and dime style expansions feels manipulative to me), Sword of the Samurai, F-15 Strike Eagle II, Sonic the Hedgehog 2, Icewind Dale, SimFarm, Warlords III Darklords Rising
6.) Some of them are classics from my youth, back in the days of DOS and Sega Genesis. Some of them are games I keep installing whenever I get a new computer, such as the Warlords game and Sword of the Samurai. Sometimes I just enjoy letting myself feel manipulative and powerful, setting long-term in-game goals and working towards them. And sometimes a person just likes to escape into the life of someone else for a time.
7.) Crusader Kings II is all about dynastic politics and medieval warfare across a span of centuries, which I suppose plays off of my Ni and Ti, with the occasional spurge of Se when I decide to raid my neighbors. The others usually involve either quick reactions or thoughtful reflection on actions to be taken.
8.) No comment, I suppose?


----------



## Jeffrei (Aug 23, 2016)

*1. Username*
Jeffr... Jonneh. I just realized my username got changed back for some reason.

*2. MBTI Type*
INF. I don’t have a J/P (actually I just can’t figure it out and friends are giving me mixed opinions).

*3. Why are you this type? How do you use your functions in real life? (This section is to prevent mistypes)*
I average about 3 hours of time spent willingly socializing... a week. It’s actually been less lately. So there’s the I

I tend to look at random items (such as a plate with random floral designs on it) and create whole fictional worlds around them. So there’s ONE example of N.

I base almost all of my desisions around peoples feels. So there’s the F. I literally have to mentally prep myself if I know that I’m going to have to do something that will upset someone.

As for P/J or J/P I have stuff that points ether way. So I’d rather just not deal with that here. It’s something that turns into an existential internal debate real fast.

*4. Favorite Video Game Genres*
MMORPGs
RPGs
FPS
Minecraft (that’s pretty much it’s own genre right?)

*5. Favorite Video Games*
Oof. Favorites are hard. I don’t really know of a game that I keep going back to. They all get boring after you beat them. I do play these ones at least once a week though.

DOKDO (iOS)

Rules of survival (iOS)

Noblemen (iOS)

Clash royal (iOS)

Modern combat verses (iOS)

Yeah... basically a lot of iOS games. I played halo CE on Mac before (beat it without a mouse a few times), and a few other games on consoles, but none of em stuck. I’m more of a fan of the ideas and stories of some games than I am interested in the games themselves. 

*6. Why do you like these games/genres?*
(MMO/RPG) It’s fun to see my character actually become more powerful and to unlock all sorts of cool abilities. Plus, when a sibling takes interest in the game I can help them power threw it because I’m OP and can let them leach XP off of killing stronger guys that are focused on me. Plus, role play is just kind of fun in general (and these games are usually open world). Plus, it’s a fun way to interact with people without actually physically interacting with them.

(FPS) even though I’m not actually skilled I can problem solve, figure people out (know their patterns and usual play styles), and usually win against more skilled opponents using little more than people knowledge.

*7. How do you think your favorite games relate to your MBTI type?*
Well... I’m not sure. I mean, I know why. I just don’t know how to explain it...... actually, now I’m not sure that I know why. I’ll have to think about this a bit.


----------



## Introspector (Oct 17, 2017)

Due to feedback, question 3, which is justifying your type, is now optional. Although it is encouraged to answer all of the questions, it is not a necessity.


----------



## Mez (May 3, 2017)

*Username:* Mez
*Type:* Probably _N_J, probably INFJ based on recent attempts to type myself.
*Why this type:* "(This section is to prevent mistypes)" - I don't think it's going to prevent anything since everyone has his very own _grand_ idea about what each type is supposed to represent.
*Favorite genres:* Horror RPG, MMORPG, Mystery.
*Favorite games:* I don't want to call them "favorite", since I'm a bit of a perfectionist and favorite = perfect. None of them would fit that definition. But games I enjoyed in their own time were Cabal Online, Resident Evil 4, Final Fantasy 7, Corpse Party, Ib, Witch's House, Mermaid Swamp, C&C: Generals (and any kind of RTS for that matter), Return to Castle Wolfenstein. My memory's fuzzy but I had this very intimate attachment to games, and it wasn't for gameplay-sake, more for the atmosphere and characters.
*Why I like those games:* I like role-playing a lot. The very reason I played MMORPGs was to construct my own social worlds. I was originally so timid even in games that I prefered to avoid joining guilds, and rejected every attempt of a guild to absorb me, as I thought they'd deem me unworthy newb. But then I kinda got fooled into joining one. And 2 months later the leader of the guild decided to quit the game and dumped all of his leader responsibilities on me. It was kind of a shock for me at first, I barely got accustomed to being a member, and here I am a leader already. But I quickly realized how self-fulfilling leadership really feels, and later even started ambitiously fighting for influentional positions on the game server, thus ultimately joining the Game Advisors team which had more privileges than regular members and had direct contact to the server admins. I went as far as being nominated as the leader of the team of advisors. People particularly liked and trusted me with "social management", as I always sorted every messy situation or every messy group into a concrete and clearly defined system, but while doing so, I was flexible and manipulative enough to take into account individual needs/goals, and fiercely upheld my guild's reputation, increased its fame on the server. I was somewhat miserable in terms of achieving actual in-game goals, and often my guildmates or friends just gifted me better gear or helped me earn higher level and skillsets. My main focus definitely was on creating a "prideful" and "powerful" community. I wanted the game's entire server to both fear and respect my guild. Technically, for whatever reason I ended up being very well appreciated and loved, even pampered by my guildmembers and its allies, while extremely hated and despised by enemy guilds and their allies. Even though everyone loved to see me on the throne, it felt more like they treated me as a pet. Even called me "Mezacat" as the guild's pet and mascot. I was in part a drama queen who played dangerous social games, and potentially created conflict were there should have been none, but my ultimate goals were pure. (probably)
I just like managing/structurizing/leading communities. Be it armies in RTS games, or guilds in MMORPGs. And certainly I don't egoistically only rely on myself for effective leadership. I perfectly understand that despite my lust for power, I'm not strict enough and not responsible enough to be "the one and only leader", I objectively mistrust my aptitude to be effective as a leader. So I do opt for creating "councils" that consist of trustable leader-like members within my community, with a devotion to our main cause/values, and aptitude to replace each other or completement when needbe.
As for games like RE4... the atmosphere seemed cool, and I'm a Leon fanboy. I like horror games in general, especially those like Corpse Party - which introduce very memorable characters who struggle with the dangers of the unknown. 
Maybe if there would be a game with a vibe reminiscent of the Vampire Knight anime, I'd probably be hooked on it. (even if it would capitalize more on mystery than horror.)
Additionally, I'm also into japanese Visual Novels, with Type-Moon stuff like Fate/Stay Night, Tsukihime, Mahoutsukai no Yoru taking my top spots.
*How do they relate to my MBTI type:* Leadership and ambitions that are people-oriented. Feeling "in control" of any situation. Management and structuring of social groups. Defining collective goals and pushing everyone towards them. Being concerned with personal reputation and reputation of your friends/guildmates. Being energized by mysterious settings. Being in the constant anticipation of hidden dangers. Creating connections between and investing value into people and objects. Coming up with background stories to enhance a character or a group with am interesting unique legacy.
*Other (optional):* Cool. I like Earl Grey and Darjeeling tea.


----------



## brightflashes (Oct 27, 2015)

hornpipe2 said:


> Now that I'm older, with kids / no time / few friends to play with, I only really play Hearthstone with @brightflashes.


Just want to mention that, while I do love to play Hearthstone and Chess and other interactive strategy games, I don't enjoy them quite as much as hornpipe2 does. I prefer to play these sorts of games against a computer player rather than a real-life player because I'm more interested in competing against myself rather than others.


----------



## Eren Jaegerbomb (Nov 13, 2015)

*1. Username* Lemmy
*2. MBTI Type* INFP
*3. Why are you this type? How do you use your functions in real life? (This section is to prevent mistypes) *_*Inhales*_Do I have to explain this right now.... I _k know_ I'm INFP. You can look anywhere else on the forum where I discuss this. I am not explaining the same subject 20 times.
*4. Favorite Video Game Genres* Unsure
*5. Favorite Video Games* Earthbound, MOTHER 3, RuneScape, Hatsune Miku Project games, Digimon All Star Rumble, The Sims, original Sonic games, a lot of other games. Attack on Titan 3DS game, GTA.
*6. Why do you like these games/genres?* Earthbound is cool and quirky, MOTHER 3 is a great story, RuneScape well, cause its simple I guess, Hatsune Miku Project, because I like Vocaloid music, Digimon All Star Rumble, because I like Digimon, and it has a story mode too, The Sims.. well because.. real life sucks. Attack on Titan, because I like Attack on Titan, and its kinda fun killing titans. GTA, its fun stealing the cars and shit. xD I like mucking around on games. Nostalgic reasons for some games.
*7. How do you think your favorite games relate to your MBTI type?* Emotional impact (Fi), escapism (Fi?), cute/cool characters and music.
*8. Other (optional)*¯\_(ツ)_/¯ I'm really picky with games movies etc. I don't really play games anymore, or much games anyway. Oh and I don't like the actual _Hatsune Miku_ character, cause her voice is so damn horrible. Once I beat a game, its kind of boring to play through it again. And something like Pokemon- for example, gets boring after you beat it. Games like RuneScape keep changing, so its never really ending always something to do. I play Old School btw not RuneScape 3...


----------



## MoonlightMagic (Sep 16, 2018)

1. Username
MoonlightMagic



2. MBTI Type
INFP



3. Why are you this type? How do you use your functions in real life?
Fi: There is no doubt about my Dominant Introverted Feeling, in-fact, I'm the embodiment of every Fi stereotype you've heard. I’m a shy, sensitive, yet stubborn dreamer with rich and complex inner world, but I'm having struggle making them real. Despite my timid personality, I hate when someone threatens my morals. Being around lots of people drains my „social-time battery” rapid fast and I’m often seen as weird due to my „unique opinions.” 

Ne: My brain is constantly bustling with thoughts and ideas, but I have major struggle making decision when there are a whole bunch of options, as well as finishing projects.

Si: I... *realize that every time I talk about Si, I say whole bunch of nonsense.* I have Tertiary Si. Deal with It!

Te: When I work with others in a team and they shrug and say „I don’t care” I tend to be in charge and say „Alright. X you do this, Y you do that”, but, since It's an Inferior function, I only do It because I hate when they indifferent about It!



4. Favorite Video Game Genres
I love Platformers and RPGs ever since I started gaming. Recently I also started having fun with Action-Adventure games, but I play pretty much anything, as long as I’m having fun with It and It’s content is appropriate for me. 



5. Favorite Video Games
Elebits, Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky, The World Ends With You, Okami, Just Dance, Kirby’s Return to Dreamland



6. Why do you like these games/genres?
Genres:
Platformers are fun for me and have the most child-friendly content. In RPGs I can be whoever I want to be and Action-Adventures are exciting! 


Games:
Elebits: There is something fun and unique about shooting little critters with a gun, then using their powers to lift stuff.

Just Dance: I love moving to the beat, even if I can't dance nor sing.

Kirby’s Return to Dreamland
It's a game what starts out so easy, even people who never touched a Wiimote in their life, can handle It and It progressively gets harder which each World. However It's main purpose is to test the skills of the player and help them get better.

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky
The story, the music, the characters, the graphics, the bosses... *Everything*! 

The World Ends With You
Mainly the story, the characters and I guess the idea of being able to almost completely customize, how you want to play (in-game difficulty change, stat-raising food, ton of pins etc.)

Okami
Many things, but mostly the fight system and the characters. Maybe the mythology too, but I’m too lazy to look them up!



7. How do you think your favorite games relate to your MBTI type?
Elebits: Your goal is to capture adorable, tiny critters with a gun what can lift an entire Ferris wheel – as long as It has enough power. It feels like It's the game embodiment of my type.

Pokemon Mystery Dungeon: Explorers of Sky: The partner has a big dream, but It is actually too timid to make It real. (Something INFPs can relate a lot) and Wigglytuff's quirks are just so much fun to watch, especially if you are an _N_P.

The World Ends With You: The experiences the characters go through and the lessons they learn - like be yourself, don't shut others out, just because they're not like you - are lessons many INFPs needs to learn to be happier in their life.

Okami
Story with mythological references, painting like scenery, paintbrush-weapon, quirky dialog. That's all I can think of at the moment.

Just Dance - The graphics of many songs look like something of an _N_P's fantasy.

Kirby’s Return to Dreamland: I don't think there is anything INFP specific in RTD. Any type can have fun with It.



8. Other (optional)
Sorry for commenting on a one year old topic, but I found this when I was Googling on "MBTI and games" and I just had to share my opinions.


----------



## Drecon (Jun 20, 2016)

*1: Username*
Hello, I am Drecon
*2: Type*
INFJ
*3: Why are you this type?*
I recently wrote a short essay on this subject and don't feel like repeating it here. Suffice it to say that I've studied the theory and Ni+Fe is completely consistent with every aspect of my personality.
*4: Favourite video game genres*
I like strategy/sim games and card games (mostly)
*5: Favourite video games*
I'm currently kind of addicted to Slay the Spire (a roguelike deckbuilding game), I like Magic: the Gathering, which isn't technically a video game but there's digital variants so I'm counting it.
Other than that, Banished, Civilization, Dwarf Fortress... those types of games
*6: Why do I like these games?*
I'm into game development myself and I've found that I really want to 'figure games out'. I try different strategies and see how they hold up. In the end I try to find a strategy for beating the entire game. The games where this doesn't work end up being mainstays. The games that I figure out quickly end up being tossed out. 
*7: How is this related to my type?*
It's mostly Ni + Ti. I have a need to form a complete picture of the strategy and fit it all into a single model. If I end up with a system of rules that can be applied consistently to beat the game every time I'm done, if I keep on running into new things the model keeps expanding. It's a great exercise for Ni because you get to speculate, integrate and experiment. 
For board games there's also the social aspect (Fe), but that kind of falls by the wayside when I'm in digital.


----------



## G.13 (Feb 12, 2018)

Descriptions and explanations are useless:

FPS and Stealth Sandbox Game, because analysis, strategy, creativity and action: Full Immersion



Skeletalz said:


> Skeletalz
> 
> The systems that have been developed ever since are much more advanced and correct, take the Big 5 for example. Sure, its fun to play around with archetypes but it isnt scientific anymore, that train has left a long time ago.
> 
> I do think that there are some occult intricacies that are touched in mbti stereotypes and that are present in people but are not mentioned in the Big 5, this only proves that the current psychometric systems are not complete and that there is more research to be done, thats self-evident tbh. In that regard, mbti _is_ similar to astrology and the like, we can observe some aspects of both systems that we cannot explain. Also, "its a coincidence" requires research to determine that there is no hidden mechanic at work here, this is why I think it is foolish of sciency people to disregard the religious, the spiritual and the occult just on the basis that it doesnt fit the current scientific narrative and that it is convenient to call it a coincidence. In my opinion, everything is occult until proven or disproven, after which it becomes concrete.


What are the scientific validity of the Big5? What do you think of Dario Nardi's neuroscience research and the ocontributions of Linda V. Berens like the use of the secondary functions under stress? The MBTI is not a science, but a good system. In my opinion the Big5 is just not interesting, and it's the reason why the MBTI is use by the 80% of the fortune 100 compagnies. It's as if you're looking for the best system in martial arts. It's relative, and yet effective if you are sincere. There is necessarily a more complete, more precise, more just. There is no science, just the study of results.


----------



## OliveBranch (Aug 30, 2017)

1. OliveBranch
2. INFP
3. I don't know why I became an INFP, probably cause my parents didn't scold me for using my fingers as dolls while sitting in a corner as a child...
4. Really random, but I don't play a lot of games
5. SIMS so many Sims games to even list, COD (Any), Fortnite, Risk, Stanley's Parable, & Life is Strange 
6. Sims because I love that you have so much control, can create storylines in your head, customize customize ooo creativity, it's basically life, and other reasons. I like COD and Fortnite cause of the badass power you feel when you do well. Stanley's Parable and Life is Strange because many things can happen depending on which option you choose, and the spooky mysterious vibes of the games. 
7. Well, I think a lot of it has to do with Ne and wanting possibilities. But the other reasons don't really fit with my type.


----------

